# Buffed Team und Kritik?



## Náyla. (23. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal der Thread 

Wie in dem Thread wahrscheinlich offensichtlich zu erkennen ist, wurde Kritik am Buffed Team geübt. Es gab anscheinend einige Spieler, die nicht einverstanden mit den Meinungen und Darstellungen sind, die das Buffed Team hegt. Für euch ist PvP vllt nur ein geleeche und gefarme, aber noch lange nicht für jeden.

Und dann einen Thread als "ohne Inhalt" zu markieren, nur weil er mal nicht in eurem Sinne ist, ist die Härte. Der Thread hat nämlich folgenden Inhalt: "Was ihr da sagt ist nicht richtig und nicht OK.".

Aber das scheint ja gegen eure Prinzipien zu verstoßen, nur weiter so, bald endet die Seite wie wow-szene durch Stevinho...

/e stellt sich gegen die Flut von folgenden Fanboyaussagen.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2007)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Erstmal der Thread
> 
> Wie in dem Thread wahrscheinlich offensichtlich zu erkennen ist, wurde Kritik am Buffed Team geübt. Es gab anscheinend einige Spieler, die nicht einverstanden mit den Meinungen und Darstellungen sind, die das Buffed Team hegt. Für euch ist PvP vllt nur ein geleeche und gefarme, aber noch lange nicht für jeden.
> 
> ...



/sign
dass der thread geclosed wurde stinkt wirklich nach mundtotmachen von kritikern. sowas dürfen wir nicht hinnehmen. jeder mensch darf und soll seine gedanken frei äußern vor allem kritik.

GEGEN ZENSUR
NUR WERS MAUL AUFMACHT KANN ZÄHNE ZEIGEN


----------



## HeinzII (23. Dezember 2007)

.. dessen Inhalt man nicht versteht oder die einem unangenehm werden - macht man zu ^^

sorry Leute - den Kommentar konnte ich mir nun nicht verkneifen nachdem der Thread " Selbst die buffed Moderatoren " feige geschlossen wurde *gg*

Immerhin konsequent diktatorisch und man steht zu seinem eigenen versteckten Flames aus einem Guide wenn man den Protest unterbindet..

Aber da ich ja nun weiß wie sowas geahndet wird, versprech ich auch fortan nicht mehr zu nerven ^^


----------



## Dwarf (23. Dezember 2007)

ich hab bei einem Thread nochnie gedacht das der Titel sooooo gut zum inhalt des Threads passt


----------



## DiscStorasch (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich finde es schon etwas befremdlich einen kritischen Thread einfach zu schliessen und diesen nicht einfach als konstruktive Kritik zu sehen. Posts die teilweise gegen Forumsregeln verstoßen oder keinerlei Bezug zu WoW bzw buffed haben, sind ja beinahe länger online als dieser anfangs nur als Meinungsäusserung gedachte Beitrag.

Schade buffed-Redakteure, das ihr anscheinend nicht der großen Waffe (dem geschriebenen Wort) mächtig seit und euch dessen auch angemessen bedienen könnt.

Gruß und /closed Antwort


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2007)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> und diesen nicht einfach als konstruktive Kritik zu sehen



Bis auf Unterstellungen war da nichts zu sehen - von konstruktiver Kritik war das weit entfernt. :-)


----------



## Dunham (23. Dezember 2007)

jo diese tatsache hat mich an der kompetenz von buffed sehr stark zwefeln lassne. vorallem von zam, da er diesen tread geschlossen hat weil er anscheindend keine kritik vertragen kann und von bernd, dem scheiber des pvp artikels.
bisher kannte ich buffed von zuverlässigkeit und, dass sie die besten infos leicht und simpel zusammengefasst haben, aber diese tatsache entäuscht mich wirklich sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Schade, dass ihr antscheinend auch nur zu der gruppe gehört, die der meinung sind, pvp ist nur für itemverbesserung im pve da ist und sonst nur lästig ist.


ach und zam, das war vll keine konstrutive kritik sondern NUR eine festellung und vll eine anregung sich mal ums richtig aktive highrating pvp gedanken zu machen. das was ihr anscheinend von pvp versteht ist maximal im pve gesehen eine non heroic instanz


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> Schade, dass ihr antscheinend auch nur solche deppen seit, die der meinung sind, pvp ist nur für itemverbesserung im pve da ist und sonst nur lästig ist.



Hier würde ich den Tonfall noch mal überdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (23. Dezember 2007)

ich muss sagen , der Thread war nicht leicht zu verstehen.
Man hätte evtl. durch eine klarere Sprache sein Anliegeb deutlicher rüber bringen können.
Allerdings finde ich ,dass es absolut schwachsinnig ist diesen nur Augrund von schlechter Kritik zu schließen.

Schade von ZAM hät ich eigendlich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Dunham (23. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier würde ich den Tonfall noch mal überdenken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oke, es war etwas schroff und ich habs geändert (sry nochmal) aber mach bitte die schreibsperre weg. (^.^)
ich werd halt bei themen die pvp schlecht machen recht schnell grantig


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2007)

Naja es geht auch höflicher, darum hat Dunham jetzt eine Schreibsperre. 

Also zum Thema Kritik. Wie Ihr wisst mögen wir Eure Kritiken, Anregungen, Verbesserungevorschläge. Aber in dem geschlossenen Thread war bis auf merkwürdige Unterstellungen keine Kritik oder die anderen genannten Punkte zu sehen. Bei der Kommunikation untereinander gilt die Netiquette, aber auch bei der Kommunikation mit dem buffed-Team. Das einige Moderatoren sich zum Flamen hinreißen lassen habe ich leider schon vernommen, aber die entsprechenden Schritte leiden wir ein, nicht der Mob mit Selbstjustiz. "Skill statt Equip" ist übrigens ein oft genannter Leitspruch im Team. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ab Morgen gibt es übrigens erstmal nur noch sehr sporadischen Support bei Profil und BLASC-Problemen, da auch wir mal ein paar Tage über die Feiertage zum entspannen brauchen. Darum ein Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch schonmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiscStorasch (23. Dezember 2007)

Dann versuche ich den drastisch formulierten Beitrag mal in "verständliche" Kritik zu fassen...
-Die Redaktion vermittelt den Eindruck das PVP-Arena bzw. BG ein stupides Abgreifen von Epics ist. -> Dem wird widersprochen = kritische Äußerung
-der Bericht wirkt in Teilen wirklich wie ein Aufruf nur ein Arenateam zu gründen, mit Blinden und Tauben Mitgliedern zu bestücken und dann jede Woche empfindliche Niederlagen einzustecken um dafür reichhaltig belohnt zu werden...
Und dann von einem sogenannten Administrator nur das herablassende "Muß man das verstehen..." zu hören ist doch etwas seicht... 
Unterstellungen kann man übrigens widerlegen...! Das führt zu Diskussion und das widerum zur Verbesserung euerer Berichterstattung im Sinne aller Leser.
mehr möchte ich dazu momentan nicht schreiben um die Leser dieses Posts nicht zusehr zu überfordern oder zur Schliessung dieser Diskussion zu bewegen.


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2007)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> -Die Redaktion vermittelt den Eindruck das PVP-Arena bzw. BG ein stupides Abgreifen von Epics ist. -> Dem wird widersprochen = kritische Äußerung
> -der Bericht wirkt in Teilen wirklich wie ein Aufruf nur ein Arenateam zu gründen, mit Blinden und Tauben Mitgliedern zu bestücken und dann jede Woche empfindliche Niederlagen einzustecken um dafür reichhaltig belohnt zu werden...



Also das Augenmerk bei den Artikeln liegt eher auf dem Spaß am Spiel und was man dabei halt noch abgreifen kann. Nur Tipps für Profi-Spieler sind ebenso langweilig wie der Guide nur für Anfänger. Aufrufe zu irgendwelchen Spielweisen sind sicher nicht beabsichtigt.



> Und dann von einem sogenannten Administrator nur das herablassende "Muß man das verstehen..." zu hören ist doch etwas seicht...



Stand nie da - aber auch wir sind Menschen und müssen uns bei vermeindlicher Kritik nicht beleidigen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch hier gilt dann die Netiquette.



> Unterstellungen kann man übrigens widerlegen...! Das führt zu Diskussion und das widerum zur Verbesserung euerer Berichterstattung im Sinne aller Leser.



Die Diskussion war ein Verlauf von Flamerei - auch gegenseitig - nicht nur gegen das Team.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja es geht auch höflicher, darum hat Dunham jetzt eine Schreibsperre.
> 
> Also zum Thema Kritik. Wie Ihr wisst mögen wir Eure Kritiken, Anregungen, Verbesserungevorschläge. Aber in dem geschlossenen Thread war bis auf merkwürdige Unterstellungen keine Kritik oder die anderen genannten Punkte zu sehen. Bei der Kommunikation untereinander gilt die Netiquette, aber auch bei der Kommunikation mit dem buffed-Team. Das einige Moderatoren sich zum Flamen hinreißen lassen habe ich leider schon vernommen, aber die entsprechenden Schritte leiden wir ein, nicht der Mob mit Selbstjustiz. "Skill statt Equip" ist übrigens ein oft genannter Leitspruch im Team.
> 
> ...


ob es nach den vorwürfen die erhoben wurden und denen dann der saft abgedreht wurde so klug ist und etwas zur beruhigung der gemüter beiträgt jetz auch noch n member mit ner schreibsperre zu belegen und das mit der sehr fadenscheinig wirkenden begründung die netiquette müsse eingehalten werden?


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2007)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ob es nach den vorwürfen die erhoben wurden und denen dann der saft abgedreht wurde so klug ist und etwas zur beruhigung der gemüter beiträgt jetz auch noch n member mit ner schreibsperre zu belegen und das mit der sehr fadenscheinig wirkenden begründung die netiquette müsse eingehalten werden?



Äh - nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lässt du dich gern als Idiot oder Depp tittulieren?


----------



## DiscStorasch (23. Dezember 2007)

OOhh, sorry!

Hab ich doch glatt mal was aus dem Gedächtniss widergegeben...
Es hat geheissen: "Muss man den Thread verstehn? :>" und erstellt wurde der inhaltlich sehr sinnvoll gestaltete Flame von Carcharoth.
Und streiche Administrator und setze Moderator!

Depp und Idiot müssen tatsächlich wirklich nicht sein. Genausowenig aber abwertende und lächerlich machende Kurzthreads s.o.


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2007)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> OOhh, sorry!
> 
> Hab ich doch glatt mal was aus dem Gedächtniss widergegeben...
> Es hat geheissen: "Muss man den Thread verstehn? :>" und erstellt wurde der inhaltlich sehr sinnvoll gestaltete Flame von Carcharoth.
> ...



Carcharoth ist kein Mitarbeiter und zum Thema Moderatoren-Verwarnung habe ich bereits was geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Äh - nein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


suggestiv frage!

aber es passt doch alles irgendwie zusammen. da wird nem kritischen menschen sein mittel zur meinungsäußerung genommen weil plötzlich peinlich genau auf die einhaltung der netiquette geachtet wird (das plötzlich steht da weil es mir so vorkommt als wenn das nich immer so wäre). und so hart fand ich das deppen jetz auch nich. nur weil da (berechtigte?) kritik laut wird kann mensch doch nicht einfach jede meinungsäußerung versuchen zu verhindern.


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2007)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> suggestiv frage!
> 
> aber es passt doch alles irgendwie zusammen. da wird nem kritischen menschen sein mittel zur meinungsäußerung genommen weil plötzlich peinlich genau auf die einhaltung der netiquette geachtet wird (das plötzlich steht da weil es mir so vorkommt als wenn das nich immer so wäre). und so hart fand ich das deppen jetz auch nich. nur weil da (berechtigte?) kritik laut wird kann mensch doch nicht einfach jede meinungsäußerung versuchen zu verhindern.



Das ist deine Spekulation - entspricht es der Wahrheit? Ein "ja" wäre Unterstellung. Ich kenne das Phänomen, wenn man sich irgendwas im Kopf festgesetzt hat, dann sucht man bei jedem Wort, jeder Reaktion und allem was sonst noch kommt nach Schnippseln, die man für die Durchsetzung seiner Argumentationsbasis benötigt, um auf der Meinung behaarlich beruhen zu können. Aber glaub mir - das ist in diesem Falle bei weitem nicht so. Und ganz ehrlich: Ich habe alles bereits weiter oben dargelegt, alles was seitdem kommt ist nur noch darauf ausgelegt, die Diskussion in die Richtung "buffed ist schlecht" zu treiben - warum auch immer. Macht Weihnachten agressiv? Ich hab die Trolle leider schon genug gefüttert. *seufz*


----------



## DiscStorasch (23. Dezember 2007)

dann aber auch nicht schreiben das das so nie irgendwo gestanden hat...da bekomme ich dann schon den Eindruck das bei euch die Vergessenskurve und der Vedrängungseffekt recht ausgeprägt sind.

So Ende jetzt...macht euch Gedanken über den Inhalt eurer Artikel und der Mitarbeit eurer Moderatoren hier im Forum!
Und wenn dann solche Threads geschlossen werden schreibt hin das es wegen dem Umgangston ist und ihr euch mit den Inhalten doch auch beschäftigt. Ich denke das kann dann auch ein scharfer Kritiker so hinnehmen und auf Besserung im Sinne aller hoffen.

Gruß und frohes Fest

und noch ein Nachbrenner: Buffed ist nicht schlecht aber dieser Bericht und die folgenden Aktionen waren es!


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Dezember 2007)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> OOhh, sorry!
> 
> Hab ich doch glatt mal was aus dem Gedächtniss widergegeben...
> Es hat geheissen: "Muss man den Thread verstehn? :>" und erstellt wurde der inhaltlich sehr sinnvoll gestaltete Flame von Carcharoth.
> ...




1. Wo siehst du da nen Flame? Das war ne Frage...
2. Ich hab den Artikel nicht gelesen, aber in dem Thread ging auch nicht hervor worüber du da eigentlich schreibst.
3. Ich glaub das gibt gleich wieder haue, aber es ist wirklich n Witz wie einfach man an PvP-Zeugs kommt. Ein simpler AFK-Bot reicht da schon... Es gibt zwar Spieler die es PvP-Technisch im Griff haben, aber die sind seeehr selten. Wobei ich da entgegenhalten muss, dass PvE auch nich gerade sehr schwer ist. Es müssen sich einfach alle 25 Spieler zusammennehmen und konzentrieren, dann is das mit den Epix nur noch ein Problem des Droplucks.
4. Ja, WoW-Spieler sind Epic-geil. Das ist normal. Du kannst es nicht ändern. Manche werden den Guide daher wohl sehr nützlich finden.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2007)

es liegt irgendwie in der luft dass das thema jetz durch wär also halt ich jetz einfach ma mein maul

EDIT: doch nich also dann......


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 1. Wo siehst du da nen Flame? Das war ne Frage...
> 2. Ich hab den Artikel nicht gelesen, aber in dem Thread ging auch nicht hervor worüber du da eigentlich schreibst.
> 3. Ich glaub das gibt gleich wieder haue, aber es ist wirklich n Witz wie einfach man an PvP-Zeugs kommt. Ein simpler AFK-Bot reicht da schon... Es gibt zwar Spieler die es PvP-Technisch im Griff haben, aber die sind seeehr selten. Wobei ich da entgegenhalten muss, dass PvE auch nich gerade sehr schwer ist. Es müssen sich einfach alle 25 Spieler zusammennehmen und konzentrieren, dann is das mit den Epix nur noch ein Problem des Droplucks.
> 4. Ja, WoW-Spieler sind Epic-geil. Das ist normal. Du kannst es nicht ändern. Manche werden den Guide daher wohl sehr nützlich finden.


der thread nahm bezug auf den artikel also is es etwas schwer zu wissen worums ging wenn du den artikel nich gelesn hast. also hättest du mit comments evtl n bissl vorsichtiger sein sollen


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. Dezember 2007)

Carcharoth wird wohl, sowie ich erst einmal, gedacht haben, dass es um einen von einem Foren-Moderator geschriebenen Artikel über PvP gehandelt hat. Da er sich nicht sicher war, hat er erst einmal nachgefragt, wohingegen ich für meinen Teil den genannten Artikel gesucht habe.

Es mag also sein, dass sein Kommentar ohne das "Nutzen der Sufu" Zustande kam, allerdings war es für jene wie mich, welche erst einmal im Forum Reports abarbeiten, nachdem sie buffed.de betreten und nicht die News gelesen sehr schwierig zu erkennen, worum es eigentlich ging.


----------



## xFraqx (23. Dezember 2007)

Was ihr hier abzieht , ist echt nicht mehr richtig. Und sich dann aufspielen mit " Oh , wir hören immer auf unsere Community ! "

Einfach nur zum kotzen . Gut dass es hier im Forum auch Leute mit Ahnung gibt , allein deswegen bin ich hier 

Kommentarlos Posts löschen , Kommentare löschen usw. Steht wenigstens dazu.

Und Zam : l2flame :>


----------



## Independent (23. Dezember 2007)

Respekt das du trotz all der Kritik es trotzdem noch geschafft hast Sieben nette  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  unterzubringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber man muss ja objektiv bleiben. Ich halte mich aber raus und bewundere meine Ausdauer jeden Post gelesen haben...

Gott bin ich unkonstruktiv (heist das so?..oder bin ich blöd?)


----------



## Deadlift (24. Dezember 2007)

Warum muss eigentlich in jeder Community, ständig das Thema Zensur soweit aufgebauscht werden das die Forentrolle nedmal mehr ihre eigenen Sätze unter Kontrolle bekommen.

Furchtbar wie die Leute die Türen einfach ned finden.


----------



## Náyla. (26. Dezember 2007)

Der Hauptgrund der Kritik ist halt, dass der so genannte "Guide" von Buffed darin besteht, sich in BGs zu stellen und Epics abzugreifen ohne etwas zu tun. Wirklich interessante und wichtige Sachen (Taktiken, Mapübersichte, BG-Erklärungen etc pp) sind nicht oder nur wenig, vorhanden.

Und das dann als "Einsteigerguide" zu verpacken ist dann wirklich <zensiert>.
Jetzt kommt ein Einsteiger (so weit es sie noch gibt) und hat von Anfang an den Buffed-Stempel "PvP = Epix für nix" aufm Kopf und geht auch mit der Einstellung ins BG. Die Konsequenzen muss ich glaub ich nicht weiter erläutern.

Genau das war dem Thread meiner Meinung nach auch eindeutig zu entnehmen und dann mit Nichtverständnis als Ausrede zu kommen ist schon hart. Aber anscheinend haben wir damit die dunklen Pfade der Buffed-Philosophie betreten...


----------



## Tikume (26. Dezember 2007)

Also geschlossen wurde der Thread ja nicht primär wegen der Kritik oder Nichtverständins, sondern der Art die dann teilweise später aufkam.

Ich persönlich hatte ihn schon gesehn bevor noch jemand drauf replied hatte und da ich zuerst ins Forum schaue bevor ich irgendwelche Sachen auf der Portalseite lese dachte ich auch nur dass es ein verkorkster, unverständlicher Thread ist. Aber das ist im Forum ja nichts ungewöhnliches, daher habe ich nichts unternommen.

Und ich bin auch nicht unbedingt mit Aussagen des buffed Teams einverstanden. Auch ich finde die Botschaft "Macht PvP für geile Epix, dass ihr dann im PvE rocken können" daneben.
Ich erinnere mich auch an eine Aussage in einem Buffed Cast wo mal gesagt wurde dass RP Server ja eigentlich ganz normale Server wären wo einfach nur weniger Kinder sind und man da kein RP machen müsste. Da hab ich mich auch gefragt: "Leute geht es noch?".


Wenn Kritik wirklich unerwünscht wäre, dann hätten einige User jetzt nen Ban und dieser Thread würde nicht existieren. Dass gewisse Leute vielleicht wenn es sich um Beleidigungen in Bezug auf ihre Arbeit dreht etwas empfindlicher reagieren mag sein, rechtfertigt aber nicht wirklich die große "Wir werden unterdrückt Show" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: Forenmoderationen werden niemals perfekt sein, aber man kann auch wenn einem was auffällt dann normal drüber reden einfach.


----------



## ZAM (27. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich auch an eine Aussage in einem Buffed Cast wo mal gesagt wurde dass RP Server ja eigentlich ganz normale Server wären wo einfach nur weniger Kinder sind und man da kein RP machen müsste. Da hab ich mich auch gefragt: "Leute geht es noch?".



Urgs - wer hat denn sowas gesagt? oO


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Urgs - wer hat denn sowas gesagt? oO



War in irgendeinem Buffed Cast und ich weiss auch nicht mehr welchem oder wer das sagte ^^

Letztendlich kann man viele Sachen von zwei Seiten sehen und ich denke wirklich niemand hier ist immer das perfekte Vorbild. Dass es gute Items durch Ehre gibt stimmt ja z.B., aber wenn man dann die AFk Leecher sieht wird man auch sauer auf die Leute die das derartig ausnutzen. 
Darüber regen sich dann halt wieder Leute auf (und MMO Spieler regen sich ja ohnehin über alles auf ^^).
Andere Leute regen sich schon auf wenn es ein grün equippter Spieler ins PvP wagt, was mich dann wieder aufregt weil ich finde dass jeder der aktiv mitspielt ein Recht hat dabeisein zu dürfen.


----------

